# Trying HDR again...sunset at beach



## Puma (Feb 17, 2015)

.





C&C welcome... I know I have a lot of room for improvement

-Puma-

.


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree, The horizon is not level for one. The process has been pushed a little too hard.
What software are you using?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2015)

what an awesome sunset. Seems to me to be a bit too contrasty? I'm digging the bronze colors and that sunburst.


----------



## Puma (Feb 17, 2015)

I use photomatix. I did bump up the contrast in photoshop...maybe 
I went too far.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2015)

keep practicing

others will say something smarter


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 18, 2015)

Puma said:


> I use photomatix. I did bump up the contrast in photoshop...maybe
> I went too far.


Your on the right track....


----------



## vvcarpio (Mar 9, 2015)

Initial impression was too contrasty, too. But then the longer I looked the nicer it got. There's plenty of detail in the clouds and froth that now I think it's just...beautiful. If you want to adjust go for it. But this one here's already impressed.


----------



## Puma (Mar 21, 2015)

vvcarpio said:


> Initial impression was too contrasty, too. But then the longer I looked the nicer it got. There's plenty of detail in the clouds and froth that now I think it's just...beautiful. If you want to adjust go for it. But this one here's already impressed.


Thank You


----------



## Ray Hines (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree, it's been pushed a little too far, but I like it. If you still have the original(s) then have another go but don't push quite so far.


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

.... what's going on here!? xO


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2015)

Just looks overly processed to me.   Looks like it was a cool sky, but im not feeling the crop here or the processing.


----------

